# Course 7346 (W) and Course 7401 or 10 (W) Cornwallis, NS



## debbiejohn1 (27 Jul 2010)

Trying to locate friends from these two courses I was on.  Got recoursed due to illness close to the end of grad from 7346 and then went on the first course 7401(W) or 7410(W).  I have tracked down Bev Hanton and Paula Shallow (now Staples).  Now also have Christine Cheese! Where is everyone else?  Debbie


----------



## McG (27 Jul 2010)

Those wishing to reply can do so in the other identical thread:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95229.0.html


----------

